# Question Time 28/06



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone watching? Rather enjoying Tony Robinson's contributions thus far.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 28, 2012)

editor said:


> Anyone watching? Rather enjoying Tony Robinson's contributions thus far.


Am now, tbh I forgot it was on.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 28, 2012)

Watching a delayed version now. Baldric always knew how to stick it to the man; at least in his own little way.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 28, 2012)

I am afraid it is shout at the telly time for me, what they and members of the public say often irritates me no end.


----------



## Raminta (Jun 28, 2012)

Question time as always audience always clapping no matter what opinions.
If you happy clap your hands bum, bum,bum.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

For commetary on tonights shit i.e a real live thread

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/question-time.271828/

Just get rid of this ern one btw


----------



## treelover (Jun 29, 2012)

Pretty ugly, imo, Paddy Pantsdown robustly supported Camerons plans as did to a degree Jowell, what was just as distrurbing was the vitriol and bile towards claimants from a large part of the QT audience, including many migrants, etc, definitely more than usual support for benefit cuts on the show, is it because it was Luton?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 29, 2012)

treelover said:


> Pretty ugly, imo, Paddy Pantsdown robustly supported Camerons plans as did to a degree Jowell, what was just as distrurbing was the vitriol and bile towards claimants from a large part of the QT audience, including many migrants, etc, definitely more than usual support for benefit cuts on the show, is it because it was Luton?


But the woman whose question it was simply asked was it right that she and her partner worked hard but got less than those on benefits do. It is a little like Gordon Brown's bigoted woman's issue, difficult but it is out there.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 29, 2012)

weltweit said:


> But the woman whose question it was simply asked was it right that she and her partner worked hard but got less than those on benefits do. It is a little like Gordon Brown's bigoted woman's issue, difficult but it is out there.


No she didn't - she said that people on benefits _earn_ more than her. They don't. _Out there_, your understanding of anything is out there.


----------



## Lock&Light (Jun 29, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No she didn't - she said that people on benefits _earn_ more than her. They don't. _Out there_, your understanding of anything is out there.


 
Are you drunk again, Butch? You're making even less sense than usual.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2012)

Raminta said:


> Question time as always audience always clapping no matter what opinions.
> If you happy clap your hands bum, bum,bum.


 
Fuck off, Borat.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 29, 2012)

Increasingly common response to Tories - 'stop blaming the last lot, you've had two years'


----------



## Apathy (Jun 29, 2012)

its bullshit anyway the blame game and the mud slinging between the two main parties.  They both subscribe to pretty much the same neoliberal ideology.  They blatant take the piss


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Lydon on tonight.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Lydon on tonight.


 
I'll have to watch, although I suspect theres an equal chance of him saying something idiotic as there is something great. If so I hope the former doesn't detract from the latter.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh shit Louise Mensch is also on.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> I'll have to watch, although I suspect theres an equal chance of him saying something idiotic as there is something great. If so I hope the former doesn't detract from the latter.


I'd say there's a far, far higher chance of him saying something idiotic.  I'll have to watch, though, for old time's sake.  I hope he appreciates that.

("We are teenagers".  Lol.  No, John, we really aren't).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Oh shit Louise Mensch is also on.


Shit.  That's depressing.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

I would be more optimistic if they let him use a fire extinguisher to express his frustration with society.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> I would be more optimistic if they let him use a fire extinguisher to express his frustration with society.


They could kit the set out like a mobile phone shop.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

We only wanted to be menschn'd, we only wanted to be menchn'd.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 5, 2012)

They'll be recording the programme shortly.  Someone Tweet Louise and see if she brings it up tonight.

That 50 shades of shit book will be one of the questions.  Tell her all the anarchists on Urban75 hate the book, and think it's symptomatic of the Coalition government.  She'll bite.


----------



## shagnasty (Jul 5, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Watching a delayed version now. Baldric always knew how to stick it to the man; at least in his own little way.


Tony robinson(Baldric) was taken in by nu labour but for his nievity he is not so bad.But remember he always as a cunning plan


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Taken in? He's one of them. Do anything labour-related/broad frontish in bristol and you'll find this cunt trying to tone it down or make it the property of his party (and his christian clique).


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Tony robinson(Baldric) was taken in by nu labour but for his nievity he is not so bad.But remember he always as a cunning plan


 
Yep. I only hope the plan involved making the other guests a coffee consisting of mud and dandruff.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2012)

shagnasty said:


> Tony robinson(Baldric) was taken in by nu labour but for his nievity he is not so bad.But remember he always as a cunning plan


yeh a particularly shit cunning plan


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonder if the other participants will make what will turn out to be ill advised attempts at praising PiL or Sex Pistols?  Probably be as nauseating as the self absorbed shite the feller himself comes out with.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

Tonights program contains strong language says the continuity announcer


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

He's coming out making the moral non-political thing. Needs to shut up and not alienate. Done very well thus far.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Tonights program contains strong language says the continuity announcer


 
Is it surprising? He's got a right filthy mouth on him. He should learn to control himself, that Dimbleby.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

I can't bear to watch Lydon, such a knob!

That is not to say that the rest of them are not also but frankly fuck Lydon !!


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

The audience seem likely to help this weeks episode too.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I can't bear to watch Lydon, such a knob!
> 
> That is not to say that the rest of them are not also but frankly fuck Lydon !!


i've enjoyed him so far. i'm quite surprised about this.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Who did johnson just slap down? Only had audio on


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

mensch.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> i've enjoyed him so far. i'm quite surprised about this.


He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> mensch.


Sweet


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!


 
Would be a bit sad if he was still doing the teenage thing though, wouldn't it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!


You are, though, weltweit.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!


look who he's sat with.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!


 
That was to pay for the reformation of PiL apparently.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Would be a bit sad if he was still doing the teenage thing though, wouldn't it?


I just don't like to be lectured by Lydon ... mind you the rest are not much better.... I still have the audio on, perhaps he will say something I agree with .. perhaps


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

'the select committee that deposed the murdochs'.

did she really say that?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> 'the select committee that deposed the murdochs'.
> 
> did she really say that?


Deposed just means called to appear


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

ah, ok.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 5, 2012)

Quite a leftie audience for once.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

What scientists did they bring on to discuss the Higgs Boson?


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

johnny rotten & dominic lawson.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Quite a leftie audience for once.


 
Luton's a leftie place. Just my luck that they have QT there when I've left.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:
			
		

> johnny rotten & dominic lawson.



Oh....


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh god, just tell these cunts to shut up john


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Luton's a leftie place. Just my luck that they have QT there when I've left.


 
Isn't it in Derby?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Luton's a leftie place. Just my luck that they have QT there when I've left.


 
It's in Derby tonight.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Luton's a leftie place. Just my luck that they have QT there when I've left.


On the ball as ever.


----------



## weepiper (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Oh god, just tell these cunts to shut up john


 
Dimbleby can't manage him at all


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh now, he's spouting the crap. Unless that up the paras stuff was ironic.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Dimbleby can't manage him at all


That is one of the reasons why I am surprised he is on, he has always been a law unto himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Only 4/6 from private school and oxbridge tonight btw.


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Oh god, just tell these cunts to shut up john


whoops


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> whoops


Can't these cunts shut up lydon?


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

oh god.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Bring back cameron's mate from blur who had nothing to say at all about anything.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 5, 2012)

How I hate Alex James, shall I count the ways?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't want my drugs taxed.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Messed with my brain. Apart from now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

I did serious drugs. Now, a question about the Olympics.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2012)

does he have a twitter feed feel like going over and shouting "erowid" on it


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2012)

See I quite respected her for the time for facing it out and saying, yeah I did it.  But giving it the whole "it" is highly addictive and should be stopped.  What is "it".  Coke, Speed, Smack, Booze, Acid what?  And is it?  Really?  For some it is; for some it isn't.  FFS


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

_Ooh sorry_


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> 'the select committee that deposed the murdochs'.
> 
> did she really say that?


 
i thought she was their friend?  now she's taking the credit for their downfall.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

He's on the money about Mensch's bullshit


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

nipsla said:


> See I quite respected her for the time for facing it out and saying, yeah I did it. But giving it the whole "it" is highly addictive and should be stopped. What is "it". Coke, Speed, Smack, Booze, Acid what? And is it? Really? For some it is; for some it isn't. FFS


 
it's fucking coke of course.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

yea bigging up Finsbury Park


----------



## colacubes (Jul 5, 2012)

killer b said:


> it's fucking coke of course.


 
Pfft


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

He made a good point stupidly, forget the scientist boy on now


----------



## killer b (Jul 5, 2012)

blatant toker spotted in the audience there...


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

Mencsh is a right miserablist maybe she should start taking drugs again


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

The baby boomers are going to get their way on euthanasia when their time comes eh, their freedom to choose is so much more important than those who came before.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

What bad language then - twat? FFS. The little calf leather ears of the middle classes better get used to more than that sharpish.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

He had to get the last word in eh. Peace.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 5, 2012)

Peace...


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> What bad language then - twat? FFS.


 
shut it you muggy little  cunt


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Made the thing look like the fraud it is. Propped it up too.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Made the thing look like the fraud it is. Propped it up too.


 
Maybe he should replaced Dimbleby when he retires. Maybe not.


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

It was better than normal, Anders Breivik and Ahjem Chourdry would be better.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 5, 2012)

God, that was shit.  During the drugs discussion I wanted to chuck something at the telly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Maybe he should replaced Dimbleby when he retires. Maybe not.


I'm sure there's another private school PPE oxbridge dimblebey who can take up the burden at 200 grand a year.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3D said:


> It was better than normal, Anders Breivik and Ahjem Chourdry would be better.


 
@*frankieboyle*
Johnny Rotten & Louise Mensch on Question Time tonight. Almost my ideal panel if the other guests are Anders Breivik and the Lottery Rapist


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> @*frankieboyle*
> Johnny Rotten & Louise Mensch on Question Time tonight. Almost my ideal panel if the other guests are Anders Breivik and the Lottery Rapist


who's the lottery rapist?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3D said:


> who's the lottery rapist?


You ain't pretending are you?


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 5, 2012)

the guy who won the lotto and claimed housing benefits ..


ignore it the prick writes a piece  for the sun


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I'm sure there's another private school PPE oxbridge dimblebey who can take up the burden at 200 grand a year.


 
I was really hoping that people on the internet might make oxbridge-free versions of these sorts of programs so we could gawp at the difference. These hopes have diminished over time.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 5, 2012)

I thought John Lydon put himself across pretty well tbh.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

Its a shame this weeks news didn't offer too many decent questions.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Youth unemployment 20%, cops pretending to be scared for their lifes, somerset bottling the t20


----------



## IC3D (Jul 5, 2012)

free spirit said:


> I thought John Lydon put himself across pretty well tbh.


They should of asked him if he knew what side his bread was buttered


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Its a shame this weeks news didn't offer too many decent questions.


Unless I missed it nothing about the 4th of July announcement of the Higgs Boson.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Youth unemployment 20%



In exchange for the right to control money for transport, Leeds has promised to eliminate NEETS from their patch.


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Unless I missed it nothing about the 4th of July announcement of the Higgs Boson.


 
Thank fuck. Peter Pan science man is on This Week if thats your sort of thing.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2012)

elbows said:


> Thank fuck. Peter Pan science man is on This Week if thats your sort of thing.


Oh, might try to catch that though I loathe Andrew Neil like the pestillence !!


----------



## Wilf (Jul 5, 2012)

IC3D said:


> who's the lottery rapist?


 Branson


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> On the ball as ever.


 
That would be why both Luton North and Luton South are represented by Labour MPs.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

Quartz said:


> That would be why both Luton North and Luton South are represented by Labour MPs.


And why the program was from derby.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 5, 2012)

*Frankie Boyle* ‏@*frankieboyle*
Let's take a minute to consider that Sid Vicious's death is starting to look quite dignified #*bbcqt*


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

_Luton the hotbead of leftwingism in derby._


----------



## elbows (Jul 5, 2012)

Better add more political geography questions to the citizenship test.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 5, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> *Frankie Boyle* ‏@*frankieboyle*
> Let's take a minute to consider that Sid Vicious's death is starting to look quite dignified #*bbcqt*


Remember that girl you tried to smear as as a 'slut'? You better learn when to keep your head down.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 5, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> And why the program was from derby.


 
Ah. *Treelover*'s post on the first page indicated it was from Luton.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Remember that girl you tried to smear as as a 'slut'? You better learn when to keep your head down.


What?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Peace...


I know.  My teenage self turned in its grave.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> What?


Nah, tommy-trance.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Ah. *Treelover*'s post on the first page indicated it was from Luton.


 
To be fair thats because a thread for last weeks show was recycled to cover this weeks too.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

What are your options if you go on there?

a) be like them - give waffly informed answers that people hate (not the goons in the audience)
b) Be you yourself and show the crap that this show is.
c) Give a great informed performance that does both

He did a bit of all three. He's not capable of any single one. Better than ooh i missed david laws tonight


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

When did Mensch take these class A drugs?  And were they class A at the time she took them, or are they only class A now?  Because that might narrow it down.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> When did Mensch take these class A drugs? And were they class A at the time she took them, or are they only class A now? Because that might narrow it down.


 Probably just that she used to go into school on an afternoon with a tell tale evo stick tache.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> When did Mensch take these class A drugs? And were they class A at the time she took them, or are they only class A now? Because that might narrow it down.


Peoples past lifes aren't part of what and how the state investigates your _fittingness_. Unless you're everyone else.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

_Luckily, the amount of heroin I use is harmless, I inject about once a month on a purely recreational basis. Fine. But what about other people less stable, less educated, less middle-class than me? Builders or blacks for example. If you're one of those, my advice is leave well alone. Good luck. _


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

If it ever gets out what class A drugs Louise Mensch took, all her followers on Twitter will start to take them, too.  It'll be carnage.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> _Luckily, the amount of heroin I use is harmless, I inject about once a month on a purely recreational basis. Fine. But what about other people less stable, less educated, less middle-class than me? Builders or blacks for example. If you're one of those, my advice is leave well alone. Good luck. _


 I might have to watch that series again, unless I missed something that did an equally good job since then.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Peoples past lifes aren't part of what and how the state investigates your _fittingness_. Unless you're everyone else.


 I hope you aren't implying such literary classics as _Career Girls_ were written under the influence of anything more potent than pro plus?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Probably just that she used to go into school on an afternoon with a tell tale evo stick tache.


I'm probably thinking of that entirely differently from you.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I hope you aren't implying such literary classics as _Career Girls_ were written under the influence of anything more potent than pro plus?


No one is telling, i've done the leg-work. These posh girls stick together.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> I'm probably thinking of that entirely differently from you.


 I'll allow myself a small guilty  at that.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

She did PR for large music labels, thats enough for me.


----------



## killer b (Jul 6, 2012)

coke & e's then, maybe a bit of ketamine.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> No one is telling, i've done the leg-work. These posh girls stick together.


 If Dwain Chambers gets any slower, he could end up an MP.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> She did PR for large music labels, thats enough for me.


 
She spoke a lot of shit back in those days too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> She did PR for large music labels, thats enough for me.


Are you alleging she actually supplied class A drugs as well as took them?


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you alleging she actually supplied class A drugs as well as took them?


 
No. Anyway I think I've already used up more than the fraction of my life that Im prepared to dedicate to thinking of this humanoid, time to move on. Hope the doctors that have threatened to stand against her and others take her seat at the next election.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Mind you look at what I have to deal with in terms of the backbench Tory MP of my area. Riveting.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> No. Anyway I think I've already used up more than the fraction of my life that Im prepared to dedicate to thinking of this humanoid, time to move on. Hope the doctors that have threatened to stand against her and others take her seat at the next election.


Hold fast, we may have been too hasty!  One of her readers on Amazon critiques _Career Girls_ thus:



> Louise Bagshawe's earlier books (of which this is one) all tend to follow a similar formula - a story of a freindship/rivalry between two young women; one a blonde upper-class english girl, and the other an American from a lower-class background and usually a brunette or redhead. Despite the formulaic nature I find that these books are fun to read.
> 
> As some other reviwers have already pointed out the amount of sex-scenes in this particular book is slightly ridiculous. Im not saying I mind there being sex in these type of books, but here it seemed a bit too repetitive and silly; when I got to these scenes I found myself thinking 'oh not this again' and just skimming over it to find out what was actually happening in the story.
> 
> Others have claimed that the author spends too much time describing the various outfits of the heroines. Personally I dont mind this, in fact this is one of the things I enjoy about these type of books.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Mind you look at what I have to deal with in terms of the backbench Tory MP of my area. Riveting.


If you took the face away and just left the specs, he could be Tom Watson.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

A chance to repost this.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Mind you look at what I have to deal with in terms of the backbench Tory MP of my area. Riveting.


Is that Marcus Jones? 

He took drugs and they messed with his face.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Is that Marcus Jones?
> 
> He took drugs and they messed with his face.


 
Yes. How come someone has heard of him?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Yes. How come someone has heard of him?


Before becoming an MP he had regional renown in the field of conveyancing.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Before becoming an MP he had regional renown in the field of conveyancing.


Not all work though, wiki says he has 'a number of hobbies'.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Before becoming an MP he had regional renown in the field of conveyancing.


 
I bet he was legendary and dynamic. I vaguely remember him being in the year above me when doing a-levels.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Not all work though, wiki says he has 'a number of hobbies'.


Two. Which is a number.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> I bet he was legendary and dynamic. I vaguely remember him being in the year above me when doing a-levels.


"Regional" might be overstating it.  Some parts of north Warwickshire.  Not many parts, either, to be fair.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Not all work though, wiki says he has 'a number of hobbies'.


 
That wikipedia article is a disgrace.

"Marcus is fast developing a solid record of action for his constituents in Parliament."


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> One. Which is a number.


I bet he believes in a number of gods


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I bet he believes in a number of gods


I've just corrected my post.  I skim read the article, and missed the mention of angling.  He has two hobbies.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I bet he believes in a number of gods


The Land Registry?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

Third Party, Fire _and_ Theft.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

When having a look at things he said in Parliament I didn't find anything amusing, but one of the subsequent speakers caught my eye.

​


> *Kevin Brennan* (Cardiff West, Labour)​*Adrian Beecroft* is an asset-stripping venture capitalist. Is not putting him in charge of a inquiry into whether it is a good idea to make it easier to sack workers—I mean no disrespect to the absent *Business Secretary*—a bit like putting *Hannibal Lecter* in charge of deciding on the nutritional benefits of cannibalism?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

Does not make sense - "is *not* putting him in charge .... "


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Does not make sense - "is *not* putting him in charge .... "


It doesn't end there, it ends at '?'

(as the insert wordy joke here sais)


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> It doesn't end there, it ends at?


I stand by my observation..
Perhaps they all speak that way .. I don't


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Does not make sense - "is *not* putting him in charge .... "


The speaker is saying "is not", rather than "not putting".


----------



## weltweit (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The speaker is saying "is not", rather than "not putting".


Yes I can see that now, but it is easily mis discombobulated ...  or it was for me !!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I stand by my observation..
> Perhaps they all speak that way .. I don't


Read the whole thing  - do i just read the first half of what you're saying?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> When having a look at things he said in Parliament I didn't find anything amusing,


I'm sure he did something wacky for Children in Need, y'know, pretending to misinterpret the Council Tax Absentee Dwelling Order regulations, whilst wearing odd socks.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Im sure if you ask him nicely he'll use the word isn't in future.


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I'm sure he did something wacky for Children in Need, y'know, pretending to misinterpret the Council Tax Absentee Dwelling Order regulations, whilst wearing odd socks.


 
Well he does remind me of the time I tried to watch too much of that Telethon program that went on for about a million hours back in the day. Luckily that concept went the same way as the climate change concert.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Im sure if you ask him nicely he'll use the word isn't in future.


That would be isn't it not or is it etc


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> The speaker is saying "is not", rather than "not putting".


There's clearly a future for you in the fire escape trade.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

elbows said:


> Well he does remind me of the time I tried to watch too much of that Telethon program that went on for about a million hours back in the day. Luckily that concept went the same way as the climate change concert.


Still on. 5


----------



## elbows (Jul 6, 2012)

27 hours long. Needed some non-taxable drugs to get through that one as a presenter methinks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 6, 2012)

Wilf said:


> There's clearly a future for you in the fire escape trade.


Are you accusing me of l'esprit de l'escalier?


----------



## Libertad (Jul 6, 2012)

killer b said:


> coke & e's then, maybe a bit of ketamine.


 
I don't think that Nigel Kennedy has ever taken any of those drugs, most certainly not ketamine, but what do I know?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

Libertad said:


> I don't think that Nigel Kennedy has ever taken any of those drugs, most certainly not ketamine, but what do I know?


He's a twat, Can we get to her through him?
(brix, what were you thinking?)


----------



## Wilf (Jul 6, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you accusing me of l'esprit de l'escalier?


I'm still trying to enter my predictions for the England/Italy game.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

He's soft, i know people who know him through the post.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 6, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> He's a twat, Can we get to her through him?
> (brix, what were you thinking?)


 
Try getting to her through Anthony Kiedis.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Try getting to her through Anthony Kiedis.


Weekend ruined. Ta,


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2012)

Libertad said:


> Try getting to her through Anthony Kiedis.


I think she's a bit old for Mr Kiedis


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

belboid said:


> I think she's a bit old for Mr Kiedis


a) are you calling him a sexo-paed


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2012)

is there a b)?

Naah, not quite, tho he started seeing his current beau when she was 20


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

belboid said:


> is there a b)?
> 
> Naah, not quite, tho he started seeing his current beau when she was 20


How does this relate to sexface smith? (bearing in mind i'm off to bed in 10)


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

Judge - i have no objection then. Let them hang.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2012)

weltweit said:
			
		

> He used to stand for "fuck the establishment" and then he went on to advertise butter and now this!! No credibility in my eyes!!



The butter ad paid for a new PIL album.


----------



## articul8 (Jul 6, 2012)

How can it be PiL without Wobble and Levene?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

articul8 said:


> How can it be PiL without Wobble and Levene?


Have you any idea of the history of the band?


----------



## articul8 (Jul 6, 2012)

I know when they were any good.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

articul8 said:


> I know when they were any good.


Ok, and who was in the band at those various points?


----------



## articul8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lydon, Wobble, Levene and a few different drummers.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Lydon, Wobble, Levene and a few different drummers.


So you mean only the first two albums then?


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2012)

Wobble, two albums, Levene, three.  They made quite a few goodies after that still


----------



## articul8 (Jul 6, 2012)

Metal Box was their best.


----------



## Libertad (Jul 6, 2012)

editor said:


> The butter ad paid for a new PIL album.


 
See post #41, don't you ever read any of this drivel?


----------



## belboid (Jul 6, 2012)

articul8 said:


> Metal Box was their best.


true, but Album was also bloody great


----------



## savoloysam (Jul 6, 2012)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> She spoke a lot of shit back in those days too.




Fucking hippy tories, fucking hate em.

As For JL as usual one good point, lost behind 10 shit hypocrite ones. Like chucking turds in a punch bowl.


----------

